# 00120 Comm Research



## Creelz (24 Jul 2008)

I'm currently awaiting a CT from the Reserves into Comm Research and I was wondering on the general timeframe on this kinda thing. I've heard from Ottawa and apparently its hinged on a loading authority for my QL3, then I can get cut an offer. Can anyone help me out here?

Thanks!


----------



## PuckChaser (25 Jul 2008)

Here's a link that may help you out with a general timeframe: http://forums.army.ca/forums/threads/70341.0.html

Since you're CTing to a different trade, it'll take longer than the few weeks people are reporting, as well, you may get sent to PRETC to wait for your clearance to update, which shouldn't be as long since you're in the system already.


----------



## Creelz (10 Aug 2008)

Finally got my offer for the CT. 15Oct Im due to be in Kingston with the crse starting shortly thereafter. Thanks for the help everyone


----------



## LoKe (24 Aug 2008)

If you're slated for the 27 Oct course, I'll see you there.  I was recently bumped off the one starting on the 20th of August.


----------

